# FS: $$ price drop $$ Synodontis Leopard Hybrids Pics added



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have 3 synodontis leopard hybrids. I bought them from IPU when they were tiny 7 months ago. They are all around 4.5 inches now. Im not excited to part ways with them but I need some room in my tank. The picture is of what they looked like small. They are very active at feeding time and do a great job keeping my tank clean. As you can see they are well fed. Asking $10 each or $25 for all 3. They seem to do well all together and enjoy chasing each other around.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

great fish always healthy


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Dino. My fish get treated like gold!!! How are the Dolphins doing?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

wow, love those Synodontis...no room for them with my school of 7 petricolas, though, darn it. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Thanks Dino. My fish get treated like gold!!! How are the Dolphins doing?


Thats my same issue. I have 7 petricolas and want to have 12. Otherwise Id keep the hybrids. They are cleaning machines


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I just bought 2 Petricolas last week, love them! gonna buy more and more.....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

dolphins are good male got its ass whooped but recovering nicely


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> dolphins are good male got its ass whooped but recovering nicely


Weird how the ass wooping happens. If they can take a beating they live. If they are wimps they die. Its the African way LOL. Glad to hear he took it like a man. I had my own battles going on after I sold the dolphins to you. Strawberry Peacock decided to take on THE BOSS of my tank Red Shoulder Peacock. He lost his throne for a day or 2 but he has since reclaimed his territory. Got to love the Africans. I guess the Dolphins were keeping everyone in check.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top lowered prices. Need these guys gone asap


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sold buffalo head and lwanda female.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Pictures added


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

New price. Lowered them from $20 to $15 each


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Free bump... These are nice catfish and JB's fish are well taken care of!!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id grab them if it was more convienent for me but i normally pass your place earlier than you get off. it your ever fishing in the wack let me know


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bump to top. Still available


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sold. More room in my tank. Woo hoo


----------

